# Antique painting tools



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone have any antique painting tool or paint cans they'd like to share a phot of. Here's an old 6" brush I got a while ago. Cool stuff to decorate your office with.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that one is an old paste brush.
But yes, I collect old tools. Mainly wallpaper stuff, with a little painting stuff thrown in.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)




----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry about the typos above guys. I have clumsy thumbs. Bonding liquid, hmm... You don't see that around these days. Is it a deglosser?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

bbair said:


> Sorry about the typos above guys. I have clumsy thumbs. Bonding liquid, hmm... You don't see that around these days. Is it a deglosser?


You'll have to wait for Gough or daArch for an answer to that one. 

They're more "experienced" than most here.:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Those who actually COLLECT antique tools will have the neat stuff. All I got is stuff a pack rat would save. 

But some of you may find this one "interesting". Back in the very early 70's we could not find these in any of the stores, so I made this one (that makes it over 40 years old).


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Those who actually COLLECT antique tools will have the neat stuff. All I got is stuff a pack rat would save.
> 
> But some of you may find this one "interesting". Back in the very early 70's we could not find these in any of the stores, so I made this one (that makes it over 40 years old).
> 
> View attachment 23401


I'm hoping that's a home-made brush comb.

If not, I probably don't want to know what it's used for.





But tell me anyway.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I'm hoping that's a home-made brush comb.
> 
> If not, I probably don't want to know what it's used for.
> 
> ...


Wish I could say it was for the hemorrhoids, but nay, it is a lowly brush comb. 

Actually works better than the commercial ones I see now. I was brought up with the philosophy that if you can't find the right tool, you make it.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> Wish I could say it was for the hemorrhoids, but nay, it is a lowly brush comb.
> 
> Actually works better than the commercial ones I see now. I was brought up with the philosophy that if you can't find the right tool, you make it.


Hope you realize that's the last Thanks I can give you for awhile, cuz I don't wanna be "that" guy! :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Hope you realize that's the last Thanks I can give you for awhile, cuz I don't wanna be "that" guy! :jester:



Ryan busted my cherry


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm gonna start a collection. Yeah, I'm a painter nerd


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I think that Dutch boy bonding liquid would be similar to Penetrol.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> Ryan busted my cherry


That's what she said! :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's what she said! :thumbsup:


...before the bed broke


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Wish I could say it was for the hemorrhoids, but nay, it is a lowly brush comb.
> 
> Actually works better than the commercial ones I see now. I was brought up with the philosophy that if you can't find the right tool, you make it.


You _wish_? 

That's forcing me to view you in a completely new light Bill. :shutup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Antique painting "tools" eh?

A few here could just post pics of ourselves.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

rh said:


> antique painting "tools" eh?
> 
> A few here could just post pics of ourselves.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's what she said! :thumbsup:


Dang, Ryan. I know we take things at a slower pace here in the South, but nearly 3 months? :jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Dang, Ryan. I know we take things at a slower pace here in the South, but nearly 3 months? :jester:


Lol I know right! I was at the wall today, my mind drifting and somehow thought about this thread. Talk about a delayed reaction. :yes:


----------

